# London club seeks gamers



## Zander (Aug 25, 2006)

Friendly bunch of gamers seeks more members to join our club.

We meet every Saturday from 2pm onwards at the Warrington Hotel (click on link for details). Despite its name it's not a hotel; it's a pub that serves pretty good Thai food. It's located in Maida Vale/Little Venice near Warwick Avenue tube station (Bakerloo line), a short walk from Paddington.

We're currently playing D&D 3.5. We have two Greyhawk campaigns going: one 1st level and one 4th-6th level. Beginners welcome. No experience of D&D or role-playing games required.

No fees. However, because we meet in a pub any food or drink you consume must be bought from the pub/restaurant.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Adjudicator Tempest (Sep 5, 2006)

Bedford bloke, sending a thread anyway, but I'm a Dm with between 3-10 players. Always looking for new players here on sundays except the first sunday of the month where lioness gather to LARP - 200 strong at last count


----------

